# Apple TV et DivX comment ?



## pat734 (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour.
Je souhaite acheter l'Apple TV et j'aimerai qu'il puisse lire les DivX. 
Quel est la manipulation &#224; faire ?
Merci par avance pour votre aide..


forum d&#233;di&#233; Apple TV juste un peu plus haut...


----------



## pim (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Tu as tr&#232;s certainement ripp&#233; tes DivX dans un format autre que les formats MP4 et H264. Il te suffit donc de convertir l'ensemble de tes vid&#233;os dans l'un de ses deux formats, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence en H264. De nombreux utilitaires autant sous Mac que sous PC peuvent s'acquitter de cette t&#226;che. Sous Mac il y a l'excellent et simplisisme iSquint ou le tr&#232;s complet MPEG Streamclip.

Moi-m&#234;me j'avais une centaine de longs m&#233;trages en DivX, il a fallut moins de 30 heures(Core 2 Duo &#224; 2 GHz) &#224; iSquint pour me convertir tout cela (on peut le lancer sur une liste de fichiers, qu'il passe "&#224; la moulinette" les uns apr&#232;s les autres), et le r&#233;sultat est tr&#232;s satisfaisant.

&#192; l'avenir, lors du ripp d'un DVD ou de tout autre source, pense &#224; s&#233;lectionner l'un des deux formats, MP4 ou H264, dans ton logiciel de ripp habituel. En plus ces formats de DivX sont d'excellente qualit&#233; et les fichiers sont de taille tr&#232;s mod&#233;r&#233;e.

Sinon il y a le moyen de triturer l'Apple TV elle-m&#234;me de fa&#231;on &#224; lui ajouter Perian par exemple. Pour les explications il y a ce fil. Mais pourquoi faire aussi compliqu&#233; quand il est tout aussi simple de toujours ripper en H264 ou MP4 ?!


----------



## Galphanet (16 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Mais pourquoi faire aussi compliqué quand il est tout aussi simple de toujours ripper en H264 ou MP4 ?!



Etonnant, je répondrai l'inverse (mais je suis un bidouilleur dans l'âme)


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu as très certainement rippé tes DivX dans un format autre que les formats MP4 et H264.



Heu, Divx est un codec, MP4 est un codec, H264 est un codec, donc forcément si on rippe en Divx on a pas autre chose que du Divx. :rateau:  

'+


----------



## pim (19 Octobre 2007)

Ok je m'incline. Pour ma d&#233;fense je n'ai jamais d&#233;clar&#233; m'y conna&#238;tre. Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il faut s&#233;lectionner MP4 ou H264 avant de cliquer sur "Lancer" dans Handbrake, et cela me suffit


----------



## fgcom (25 Octobre 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Heu, Divx est un codec, MP4 est un codec, H264 est un codec, donc forcément si on rippe en Divx on a pas autre chose que du Divx. :rateau:
> 
> '+



Euh...Si on rippe un DVD en DivX, celui-ci peut-être de l'Avi, du Xvid, du MP4, du H264, non ?


----------



## JACKIESOFT (25 Octobre 2008)

Vas voir ici c'est super bien expliqué !!!http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html


----------

